# Thinkpad 600E sound problems (alsa or OSS)

## Abzstrak

Hey everyone, I've tried for some time to get the sound working on my thinkpad 600e, but to no avail...  I've tried more scenarios than I'd like to post so I was curious if some nice person out there with it working on theirs wouldn't mind sharing their config files and such with me.  I'd prefer to get it working under ALSA, but sound is sound....

My main issue is that I can NEVER get any module to successfully load, I've tried even loading up windows *gasp* on another drive just to get the resources it was using.  I've used the ps2 dos programs to make sure sound is enabled and I have disabled the quick tests in the bios to ensure PNP info is set at boot.

I have a 2645-8bu if that helps at all.

Anyway, please post here or email me at djohnson@iomnis.com

THANX

----------

## bsolar

Have you tried to follow this guide?

----------

## Abzstrak

yea, I've wasted about 30-35 hours on getting this to work...  I've read every site   I can find with the thinkpad 600/600e and the alsa guides and the gentoo alsa guides.  I have no problems getting sound to work on normal systems, but this thinkpad is a PITA.

----------

## bsolar

 *Abzstrak wrote:*   

> yea, I've wasted about 30-35 hours on getting this to work...  I've read every site   I can find with the thinkpad 600/600e and the alsa guides and the gentoo alsa guides.  I have no problems getting sound to work on normal systems, but this thinkpad is a PITA.

 

Then I imagine you already found this...  :Sad: 

----------

## Abzstrak

yes, unfortunately it didn't help.

----------

## Ivanchikk

Hello! I also had such problems on IBM Thinkpad 600E! Here is how I solved them:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=36155

----------

## kasper

woho  :Exclamation: 

I've got a Thinkpad 600 too and i already spent many hours trying alsa and oss support put nothing has worked.

I'm going to try what is in the other thread.

Thanx for the link.

Question: is the card a isa-pnp card ? if it is i may have a problem : pnpdump tell me that no card were detected...   :Confused: 

----------

## Abzstrak

yep, pnpdump tells me the same thing, no cards detected.  Its supposed to be pnp as far as I understand.

I took mine apart to verify the sound chipset.  I dont understand why IBM built a laptop with a neomagic 256AV with disabled sound and put a cs4610 sound chipset on board, and decided to add a third, ISA based chip for the sound processing......   seems kinda stupid.  My guess is this is why its such a PITA to get sound working on here though.

Also, does anyone know why there is a cs4610 chipset on the motherboard too? Its just a DSP so does it run the modem? or does it do sound?

----------

## Ivanchikk

cs4610 is only for modem and it doesn't produce sound. The sound chipset is CS4239 (in 600E) and it is an ISA chip. To make it work you should disable ISAPNP in kernel and disable it while compiling ALSA. So no isapnp-tools is needed. In /etc/modules.d/alsa write all ports, irqs, and DMAs very carefully and you'll certainly get your sound:)

----------

## Abzstrak

Well, I have it set as a CS4236, which should be right.  I do not have pnp in the kernel.  When I try /etc/init.d/alsasound start I get the following:

```

 * Initialising ALSA....

 * Starting sound driver: snd-cs4236 amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r10/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: post-install snd failed

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r10/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: insmod snd-cs4236 failed   [ ok ]  

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!

```

Here is my /etc/modules.d/alsa:

```

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

 

alias snd-card-0 snd-cs4236

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

options snd major=116 cards_limit=1 device_mode=0660 device_gid=0 device_uid=0

alias sound snd-cs4236

above snd-cs4236 snd-mixer-oss snd-pcm-oss snd-seq-oss

options snd-cs4236 index=0 enable=1 id=CardZero port=0x530 cport=0x538 sb_port=0x220 mpu_port=0x330 fm_port=0x388 irq=5 mpu_irq=9 dma1=1 dma2=0

 

post-install snd amixer set Master 100% unmute;amixer set PCM 100% unmute; amixer set Aux,1 100% unmute

 

 

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

 

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

```

This should all be right, and booting to a dos boot disk and running the ps2 util confirms all the resource settings for the sound card.

I do have one issue, when I run update-modules, I get the following:

```

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r10/kernel/sound/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4236.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r10/kernel/sound/isa/gus/snd-gus-synth.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r10/kernel/sound/isa/sb/snd-emu8000-synth.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r10/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1-synth.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r10/kernel/sound/pci/trident/snd-trident-synth.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r10/kernel/sound/synth/emux/snd-emux-synth.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r10/misc/lirc_gpio.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r10/misc/lirc_i2c.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r10/misc/lirc_parallel.o

```

maybe this is a problem?  in the kernel I have sound support compiled as a module, but everything else under sound is off.

Thanx

----------

## Abzstrak

Still haven't gotten anywhere...

----------

## wire

hi, 

I had the same problem, and I just started trying everything I could think of, and eventually it worked. I don't really know why it works now, but this is what I think I have it do right now. I have it load alsa with oss support, then in local.start I added a line thet loads the kernel sound module with the right irq, io, etc. parameters (you can find those on the other thread). So this is how it works. The only problem is that  i can't have two applications talk to the sound card at once, I think I have to run a sound server, or something.

oh, one problem is that when i listhen to music it's pretty quiet unless i put it through my stereo and amplify the sound. So listhening to music with my headphones, does not work that well in a loud room. Does anyone know how to fix that?

-kai

----------

